
Honda Needs a Tune Up (2008) - DanBC
http://davidsd.org/2008/12/honda-needs-a-tune-up/
======
DanBC
This title doesn't give you any clue what the article is about, which is a
shame because it's a good blog post about a musical road, and the errors made
when building it, and about how to avoid those errors if you build your own
musical road.

